# Rate young George Clooney



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks Arab to me. 

He's nothing special, a high-tier normie at best. 6/10 psl I'd say.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 14, 2018)

No, more Italian looking, not Arab. And 6.75 psl.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 14, 2018)

nothing special


----------



## shimada (Dec 14, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> nothing special


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 14, 2018)

no more than 6 psl tbh, and that's stretching it, instead of the oldpill hitting him he hit the oldpill tbh, oldmaxxing is legit


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks like shit but maybe it’s my subjectivism, I’ve always disliked him as an actor


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 14, 2018)

9/10 according to users here. 

Serious rating: 4.75 - 5/10.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 15, 2018)

5psl at best


----------



## oldcell (Dec 15, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Looks like shit but maybe it’s my subjectivism, I’ve always disliked him as an actor



He is the prove of face theory. He is nto a great actor but everyone find him charismatic because as and oldcell, come on he has objectively 8+ PSL face without coping.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 15, 2018)

oldcell said:


> He is the prove of face theory. He is nto a great actor but everyone find him charismatic because as and oldcell, come on he has objectively 8+ PSL face without coping.


He’s nowhere near PSL8 lol, he has good hair, he was given some “gentleman” roles so maybe people associate him with that sort of a guy.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 15, 2018)

Looks average, tbh


----------



## oldcell (Dec 15, 2018)

Clooney is average here , its overe


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 15, 2018)

Best aging genetics i've seen atleast


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 15, 2018)

6


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 15, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Clooney is average here , its overe





battlefieldincel said:


> Looks average, tbh




Are you kidding me, you know you've been delusionpilled when you call this guy average









He is not insanely good looking but he probably mogs this entire forum


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 15, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Are you kidding me, you know you've been delusionpilled when you call this guy average
> 
> View attachment 8304
> View attachment 8305
> ...


It's an opinion, don't get so upset.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 15, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Are you kidding me, you know you've been delusionpilled when you call this guy average
> 
> View attachment 8304
> View attachment 8305
> ...



I was sarcastic..i think he was an 8 at hsi prime


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 15, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> It's an opinion, don't get so upset.



Have whatever opinion you want but im gonna call you out on it.



oldcell said:


> I was sarcastic..i think he was an 8 at hsi prime



Allright, didn't get that. Hard to tell when people around here actually think these things.


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 17, 2018)

he is 6.5 but with fame he is 7-7.5PSL


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 18, 2018)

+7 

If you ignore the stupid 80s tier hairstyle

Amazing chin

Also

LOL AT YOU FUCKING AUTISTS RATING HIM LOWER THAN A 6

JFL


----------



## Future Arablite (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 8248
> 
> View attachment 8249
> 
> ...



For some reason the guy aged extremely well, but tbh he always had a solid foundation. I actually think certain people get blessed with the agepill lookswise, especially if they maintain their hair and hairline combined with originally having had dark hair. 

Greying dark hair can at times be a very powerful pill.


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2018)

8/10 irl


----------

